# Reeflink for Controlling MP40s



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone have experience running their MP40s with the reeflink? Has it helped the overall health of your tank? Are your corals happier? Tank cleaner? I have seen a lot of feedback using it with the lights but not much with the wavemakers.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*mp40*

I think the reef link on the Vortec wave makers gives you advanced programming and the ability yo lunk to the radions, having good flow and proper lighting definitely helps the reef. Since I installed the mp10 and radion I have noticed comparable growth in my tank in the last month... Definately faster then my previous setup. You can achive the same results with out the reef link . just gives you easy web config. Which if an awesome novelty. I am looking for a reef link if you don't want it.


----------

